# Blown DC-DC converter 72v-12v



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

If your battery cables shorted, you'd blow the main pack fuse. If the controller shorted, it wouldn't affect the DC converter, because the two are separate devices.

If a short caused the issue, it would be in the 12v system, not the main traction system. Even still, a short in the 12v system should have clobbered the master fuse for that system long before causing any damage to your accessory battery or DC converter.


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

dc-2-dc converters are complex little beasties. Could have been external: i.e. overvoltage, undervoltage, voltage spike; or internal: i.e. bad cap, failed insulator between power tranny and heatsink, failed open tranny and others have to take the load and they fail, etc etc. There are as many possible problems as there are components. The thing about converters, and chargers and controllers and drivetrains, is that U need a way to restore them to service when (not if) they fail. Or have plans to replace/upgrade. Escential to all this is a good/accurate schematic or wiring diagram and/or documentation to aid the person doing the repairs who is not necessarially the one who built it. When U buy a SolarCar Corp conversion, or a USElectricCar vehicle, or a factory S10 with AC drive, or an AC Drive Ranger, how are U going to have it repaired when "something goes wrong"?? Or, what about those RAV4's that folks have bought? ALL batteries have a finite lifespan. For the DIYers on this list, and I know there are many, this doesn't seem all that big a deal. But, when U have an electronic power supply that fails and the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore, the only thing U can do, IMHO, is to replace/upgrade. You are probably better off replacing anyway as U get "newer" technology, and existing manyfacturer, and a 1yr warranty. But, there are not too many choices because there isn't too much of a market. It's a Catch22. T


----------

